# Apple et la censure des avis



## Rikly (6 Décembre 2011)

Voulant exprimer un avis sur l'Apple Store Suisse, au sujet d'un clavier midi, on refuse de valider mon message me disant qu'il contient des mots ne pouvant être publiés.

En gros je disait simplement:

Ce clavier coûte 99 sur Apple Store France et 170 Frs sur Apple Store Suisse.
Cela fait un peu cher l'euro !

Bizarre non!


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2011)

De mon côté aussi j'ai un avis qui n'a jamais été validé...


----------

